# Changes at DRI



## geist1223 (Mar 11, 2020)

Get ready for a new way to exchange your points for vacations around the globe.                                                                ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌                                                                 ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌  ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌                                                                 ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌                                                    


 



  


 
 

 



  
*The Club Just Got Better* 


 

   
*Introducing Destination Xchange® * 

                           As an innovative industry leader, we are always searching for ways to enhance your vacation experiences.                        

                           For more than a decade, Diamond Resorts has partnered with Interval International® to provide you with additional vacation options. We are excited to announce that beginning in 2021, you will have a new exchange option with Destination Xchange. The best part? Destination Xchange is included in your membership with The Club.                        

                            The flexible, points-based exchange program has been designed with you in mind, featuring new and exciting benefits, including:                                                        

 
Exciting destination options with nearly *4,800 resorts* across 110 countries
 
*Low Standard Exchange Fees* to save you money
 
Short Xchange options for *stays of 2-6 nights* booked with points within 30 days of travel
 
Express Xcapes to book 7-night stays at *50% off the points* value within 30 days of arrivals
 
Destination Xtras to book 7-night *stays with cash*, starting at $299
 
 

                           With Destination Xchange, you’ll also soon have greater flexibility with the opportunity to deposit points for up to 5 years, and the ability to search and book online right through the Member Area.                        

                           After December 31, 2020, Destination Xchange will be The Club’s primary exchange provider. Since Destination Xchange is not exclusive, you are still welcome to use other exchange providers, such as Interval International. Our team will work with other providers, if you choose to use one, to ensure you make the most of your vacation time.                          

                           We are excited to help you check a few new experiences off your bucket list. Since Destination Xchange is now included in your membership, you can now contact your Club representative for any questions and all of your 2021 vacation needs. So now the only question is – where will you vacation next?                          

                           Be sure to check with our Concierge Team during your next stay to see some of the exciting new things you can do with Destination Xchange.                          


                           For more information, please reach out to Member Services at                          

                                                                                           1.877.374.2582


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks for postings this message.


----------



## R.J.C. (Mar 12, 2020)

Check the point costs. Much higher than II was.


----------



## Senator (Apr 29, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> ​
> ​
> 
> Get ready for a new way to exchange your points for vacations around the globe. ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌ ‌
> ...


Thank you VERY MUCH for this. Did anyone receive any information or link for Xchange to get more information?
Has anyone booked with Xchange and if so how does it seem?


----------



## Senator (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you VERY MUCH for this. Did anyone receive a notice of this,  any information or link for Xchange to get more information?
Has anyone booked with Xchange and if so how does it seem?


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 29, 2020)

Senator said:


> Thank you VERY MUCH for this. Did anyone receive a notice of this,  any information or link for Xchange to get more information?
> Has anyone booked with Xchange and if so how does it seem?



You can sign up for a webinar on the Diamond website which also has a Q&A session if you wish to learn more. Also Diamond has material on the website under the DEX tab on the left side (on the old website).


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 30, 2020)

Is this new exchange program better II?


----------



## R.J.C. (Apr 30, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Is this new exchange program better II?



Not even close IMO.


----------



## slgrosz (May 9, 2020)

So far, I have a positive view of Destination Xchange (DEX). Having one website to navigate and select resorts and dates seems easy and convenient. One doesn’t need to do an exchange with an external company and then work with that company in selecting resorts, dates or extended stays beyond 7 days. Probably not a big deal but I like the one stop shop DEX offers. One aspect I like about II is their rating system. I wish DR would embrace a rating system with DEX.


----------



## pedro47 (May 9, 2020)

slgrosz said:


> So far, I have a positive view of Destination Xchange (DEX). Having one website to navigate and select resorts and dates seems easy and convenient. One doesn’t need to do an exchange with an external company and then work with that company in selecting resorts, dates or extended stays beyond 7 days. Probably not a big deal but I like the one stop shop DEX offers. One aspect I like about II is their rating system. I wish DR would embrace a rating system with DEX.


Have you exchange or will you exchange n the future with the DEX program?


----------



## slgrosz (May 9, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Have you exchange or will you exchange n the future with the DEX program?


I have been exploring DEX but I have stopped short of doing an actual exchange at this point. I usually use all my points in a given year, but like many others, I have not booked many points so far this year. I'm thinking about depositing points in DEX and using them later.


----------



## csalter2 (May 9, 2020)

DEX is way too expensive. Many will lose points when they need points to stay at a resort that’s in a different tier than they need. In addition, I am seeing the same amount of points needed for a studio, one bedroom and two bedroom at the same resort. Lastly, I can use Interval International and use sometimes more than half the points less than required by DEX for the same resort and unit. When I saw that, DEX became useless to me, because even with the cost of Interval membership, you can com out ahead.


----------



## InsideManSunterra (Jun 16, 2020)

If you have issues with inventory or with the program above, email April.younger@diamondresorts.com or Osheila.Gabo@diamondresorts.com. they  are managers (albeit not very good ones) and they can pass your concerns to a team member who can and try get space for you. They hold a lot of inventory for sales requests (ie I won't buy unless I get a reservation here) so I am Sure they can find something for you.


----------



## Kauaigal (Jun 17, 2020)

Does anyone know if DRI has a process to cancel my membership?  I am a points member and have paid my 2020 fees....all $1800 of it!


----------



## clifffaith (Jun 17, 2020)

Kauaigal said:


> Does anyone know if DRI has a process to cancel my membership?  I am a points member and have paid my 2020 fees....all $1800 of it!



Have you paid in full for your point purchase? If so, they have "Transitions" where for last I checked $1000 per contract they will take it back. If not paid in full, Transitions not available to you.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 18, 2020)

Kauaigal said:


> Does anyone know if DRI has a process to cancel my membership?  I am a points member and have paid my 2020 fees....all $1800 of it!


The big question did Kauaigal purchase their timeshare directly from Diamond or was it a resale purchase?
The timeshare must be paid in full and all m/fees and Club fees must be paid in full for the year. 
Transitions is only for owners who purchased their timeshare from DRI. Correct or Incorrect ?


----------



## pierrepierre (Jun 21, 2020)

I believe that is correct, buying from DRI directly.  I also believe - just my understanding is the fee for transitions is also dependent on "where" you purchased your points / what state you purchased your points in.  There are laws governing different states.  I would call DRI direct - Transitions or Loss Mitigation to get more information to your particular situation..... or maybe goggle information might give you some answers.


----------

